# Getting my puppy to gain weight



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a 4 month old GSD Tide that is not gaining weight!He is 42lbs at his 4 month vet appointment and that is underweight they said. He eats three times a day and gets cottage cheese in his food for calcium. I am wondering what I can do to get him to gain weight! The breeder and the vet have said he is under weight and we feed him but it isn't showing on him at alll. What can I do to get him to gain weight?


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tide vom Nobles said:


> I have a 4 month old GSD Tide that is not gaining weight!He is 42lbs at his 4 month vet appointment and that is underweight they said. He eats three times a day and gets cottage cheese in his food for calcium. I am wondering what I can do to get him to gain weight! The breeder and the vet have said he is under weight and we feed him but it isn't showing on him at alll. What can I do to get him to gain weight?


Actually isn't 42 pounds normal for a 4 month old???? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tide vom Nobles said:


> I have a 4 month old GSD Tide that is not gaining weight!He is 42lbs at his 4 month vet appointment and that is underweight they said. He eats three times a day and gets cottage cheese in his food for calcium. I am wondering what I can do to get him to gain weight! The breeder and the vet have said he is under weight and we feed him but it isn't showing on him at alll. What can I do to get him to gain weight?


Never force a dog to gain weight. Its not good to pack on pounds fast cause it can cause problems later. If he isn't bones and you can't see or feel ribs protruding out then he's fine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Never force a dog to gain weight. Its not good to pack on pounds fast cause it can cause problems later. If he isn't bones and you can't see or feel ribs protruding out then he's fine.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can though.I just wanted to make sure I am not doing something wrong with him because my other GSD eats fine. His spine you can feel the individual bones and he vet said to up his food, but he isn't eating it.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tide vom Nobles said:


> I have a 4 month old GSD Tide that is not gaining weight!He is 42lbs at his 4 month vet appointment and that is underweight they said. He eats three times a day and gets cottage cheese in his food for calcium. I am wondering what I can do to get him to gain weight! The breeder and the vet have said he is under weight and we feed him but it isn't showing on him at alll. What can I do to get him to gain weight?



Your vet must think GSDs are supposed to be monsters and he is wrong. Post some pics please? 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Actually isn't 42 pounds normal for a 4 month old????
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The breeder and the vet said he should be more like 46 or so but the fact we can feel the indiviual bones on his spine is what concerns them. I know I have to teach a puppy to eat instead of getting distracted.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tide vom Nobles said:


> I can though.I just wanted to make sure I am not doing something wrong with him because my other GSD eats fine. His spine you can feel the individual bones and he vet said to up his food, but he isn't eating it.


If he isn't hungry I wouldn't force it. Is he dewormed? Could be the cause of it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> If he isn't hungry I wouldn't force it. Is he dewormed? Could be the cause of it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is dewormed.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tide vom Nobles said:


> He is dewormed.


Honestly I'd get a second opinion. And without pictures it's really hard to say. But if you want to have him pack on pounds just be careful. But you can't force a dog to eat.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

This is Tide and I will make sure to get a second opinion too


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tide vom Nobles said:


> This is Tide and I will make sure to get a second opinion too


Honestly he looks great!!! Its okay to feel a little rib. It just shows he's not over weight. Your dog is beautiful and looks normal. Can I see one from the top?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Honestly he looks great!!! Its okay to feel a little rib. It just shows he's not over weight. Your dog is beautiful and looks normal. Can I see one from the top?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you so much! here he is from the top.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tide vom Nobles said:


> thank you so much! here he is from the top.


I chuckled a little cause he doesn't look ribby at all: ) beautiful and has a good weight from what I see. Also he's on track as far as the chart goes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> I chuckled a little cause he doesn't look ribby at all: ) beautiful and has a good weight from what I see. Also he's on track as far as the chart goes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Ok I feel better now. The vet and breeder just have had me worried telling me he needs weight on him, but after looking at different articles he will grow into his body and the leaner on his joints the better. Also I am going to show him so it will be best.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tide vom Nobles said:


> Ok I feel better now. The vet and breeder just have had me worried telling me he needs weight on him, but after looking at different articles he will grow into his body and the leaner on his joints the better. Also I am going to show him so it will be best.


That's what the forum is for!  all pups are different. My boy us the exact same and is according to the charts and my vet says that he is perfectly normal.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Your dog looks just fine...in my opinion.

Lean at that age is much better and quite normal.

If in fact the Tidal Monster is 42 lbs and your vet is concerned, I might be compelled to get a second opinion from another vet. GSDs during this time period are generally more lean, lanky and clumsy as they start to get used to their ever growing bodies. Plus, with the rapid growth of the skeletal structure during this time period, I would think the benefits of being a bit lighter than overweight has many advantages in regards to proper overall development as they mature into adults. 

I know with all 3 of our shepherds over the years, especially at the stage your boy is at, my vet always would comment on the classic lanky stage you might be experiencing with your pooch.

I attached a link to a GSD growth rate chart and I think you will find your pup is very "normal" based on their numbers. Granted, some shepherds are bigger than others but from the picture you supplied, he looks great.

http://petloversgsd.weebly.com/gsd-growth-chart.html
Of course all of my thoughts and suggestions are strictly just my opinion.

Take care and enjoy,

SuperG


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Your vet would think my female is completely malnourished if she thinks looking at that dog is underweight! She's 52lbs at 7 months but she's grown in height so she's all lanky and super skinny at the moment until she fills in. He looks great to me. If he is healthy in all other ways I personally wouldn't even get a second opinion.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks great to me too. Not lean at all


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

thank you all so much I have looked at that chart and have it on my computer now for watching him grow. Our female is a lot smaller and is a mix so having a pure bred and knowing the breeder really well has been great.


----------

